# (hob) filter question



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Going to be upgrading my filter in a 38 gal. non-cihlid tank. Planted tank. I want to do just one filter. Was leaning toward the ac70. My big question is how is it on producing bubbles. My penguin is a bubble machine. So thoughts on a good filter that is sufficient for a 38gal that doesnt create bubbles.
wanted to keep this one a hob as well.
thanks


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have both. I see no difference in their ability to create bubbles. If the water level is below the output of each filter, there will be bubbles.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I have never actually seen the ac70 in person so I cant compare. Everyone speaks highly of it. With this tank I wanted it more... pretty. Im not sold on anything yet so I'll take more advice. *** used mostly canisters and the penguin and tetra whisper ex45(****).


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

You can go with an AC70 or a Fluval C4. The C4 has a bit more of a creative media setup, a small wet/dry tray, and better built in mechanical filtration. Aquaclear is like a classic car though. Can't argue with the quality of them.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

im no planted tank expert, so i do have a question. arent bubbles good in a planted tank? i would assume the extra airation is good to replace oxygen that is used up by plants. i've heard that with a planted tank if u dont have enough surface agitation(especially at night) then u run the risk of suffocating the fish because of plant using the oxygen that fish need


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

sumthinfishy said:


> im no planted tank expert, so i do have a question. arent bubbles good in a planted tank? i would assume the extra airation is good to replace oxygen that is used up by plants. i've heard that with a planted tank if u dont have enough surface agitation(especially at night) then u run the risk of suffocating the fish because of plant using the oxygen that fish need


Surface agitation is more important than bubbles in a planted or non planted tank. In a low-tech planted tank (without pressurized CO2), surface agitation helps add CO2 for the plants and O2 for the plants and fish. It's good to have it at all times. In a high-tech tank (with CO2 added), some people avoid surface agitation to reduce the amount of CO2 wasted at the surface. The oxygen released by the plants (often visible as "pearling" when CO2, lighting and nutrients are well balanced) is enough for the fish. At night, as you suggest, surface agitation can be more important because the plants are using oxygen rather than releasing it. For this reason some people have surface agitation (or an airstone) on a timer that comes on when the lights go off.

I have a high tech planted tank that's stocked somewhat heavily (heavy stocking places more demands on O2, especially at night). I address the above issue by having my CO2 go into an external reactor that one of my filters is connected to. By the time the CO2 gets into the tank it's so completely mixed with the water that there are no visible bubbles. The CO2 is also on a timer so it's only comes on a few hours before the lights come on and goes off a few hours before the lights go off. At the same time I have another filter that has a spray bar agitating the water surface. This way both my plants and fish get what they need.

Sorry to the OP for hijacking the thread with this info.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thank you. i also appologize for getting off track.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

No apologies. Any info is good info as I am still learning the planted tank thing. Im doing a medium light low tech. Thought about co2 but wanted to see what I can get away with first. 
Zimmy, what would u recommend for filter, hob or can? I know I said I wanted a hob simply for the easy maintenance. Open to suggestions. Heres what i use and have used: rena xp3(like it), magnum 350(great mechanical), penguin 200(bubbles but good), tetra ex45(junk but free) aqueon -something(in a 10gal and so-so). As I said I just want to run one filter on this tank.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Do you have that XP3 you mentioned lying around? If so that'd be great as a single filter for this tank. Otherwise you'll be fine with an Aquaclear 70.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

The xp3 along with the magnum is currently in my cichlid tank.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

jas1313 said:


> No apologies. Any info is good info as I am still learning the planted tank thing. Im doing a medium light low tech. Thought about co2 but wanted to see what I can get away with first.
> Zimmy, what would u recommend for filter, hob or can? I know I said I wanted a hob simply for the easy maintenance. Open to suggestions. Heres what i use and have used: rena xp3(like it), magnum 350(great mechanical), penguin 200(bubbles but good), tetra ex45(junk but free) aqueon -something(in a 10gal and so-so). As I said I just want to run one filter on this tank.


Low tech often works better than high tech. I went the high tech route partly because I wanted to work through the challenge of getting it right. My tank is still an experiment in progress.

I like canisters better and would go with the XP3 as pablo has suggested but either will be fine for your tank. If you think you'll ever decide to use CO2, the canister is a better option.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmmm. I am clearly an indecisive person. I had this problem when I got my xp. So maybe my top choices are: ac70, xp3 (or xp2 if it will work), eheim 2215 or 2217 
honestly the price is right on the ac70. I told my wife that I already had everything for this tank. Then I built a stand and hood, ordering lights and now I want a filter. And its only half stocked. ( no she doesn't share this hobby)


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If there's no fish involved then only thing you need to concern yourself with is water movement. Any possible bioload will be handled by the plants. People use a 2217 on 20g's > 40b g typically, but they have nano fish or shrimp for the most part. I'm a low tech guy myself, and think it's way easier, way cheaper, and the tanks run themselves for the most part. Definitely the way to go if you want to dip your feat into things. The Rena should be more then enough if you already have it already, and anything else just buy a powerhead, save yourself money for plants


----------

